# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.3.8 - Corby, Corby II, Star and others

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Medusa Box v1.3.8 - Corby, Corby II, Star and others!*  *Medusa Box v1.3.8 is out! Added support for Samsung GT-S3650, GT-S3653,  GT-S3850, GT-S5230, GT-S5230G, GT-S5230H, GT-S5230W, GT-S5230M, GT-S5233,  GT-S5233A, GT-S5233T, GT-S5233W, GT-S7070, SHW-A110S, SHW-A160S, SHW-A170K,  SHW-A250S mobile devices.*  Medusa Box  v1.3.8 Release Notes:   *Added support for the following models:*  *Samsung GT-S3650* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S3653* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S3850* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5230* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5230G* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5230H* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5230W* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5230M* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5233* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5233A* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5233T* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S5233W* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung GT-S7070* - added Repair IMEI.*Samsung SHW-A110S* - added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*Samsung SHW-A160S* - added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*Samsung SHW-A170K* - added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*Samsung SHW-A250S* - added Dead Boot/Phone  Repair.*Made some improvements to the software.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

